# Best “Portable” Pellet Grill/Smoker



## Jmbeebe0722 (Aug 19, 2019)

Hi guys!

We are huge tailgating fans and looking for a new grill. We have been drawn to a pellet grill or smoker due to their versatility for so many different foods and the ability to continue use for longer smoking at home. 

We are looking for some recommendations. We are needing something 300 square inches or larger, but looking for something than can be transported fairly easy. 

I have looked at the Treager Tailgater which  honestly felt a bit cheap as far as build quality. Also looked at the Pit Boss Tailgater which felt much better quality wise. Any one have input or recommendations? Not married to either of these model and open for suggestions. 

Also doesn’t have to have legs as we could use a table so as long it’s light enough to lift to a table and in and out of the truck. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mike243 (Aug 20, 2019)

I like the pit boss grills but it takes 110v to run it,a converter with a good battery would probably run it fine as the start up is the high amp usage time, the fan and controller don't draw very much, I would think the 5 year warranty might be on this unit also but not for sure. lot of choices out there these days and good luck weeding thru all the reviews if you can find them


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 20, 2019)

Check out the Rec Tec RT-340.


----------



## martin1950 (Aug 20, 2019)

My Pit Boss 820 has been trailer mobile a couple of times w/ this power system using the larger inverter.


----------



## Pelletpro16 (Aug 20, 2019)

Jmbeebe0722 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> We are huge tailgating fans and looking for a new grill. We have been drawn to a pellet grill or smoker due to their versatility for so many different foods and the ability to continue use for longer smoking at home.
> 
> ...



https://bigbeargrills.com/product/the-cub/

Check that puppy out, 304 stainless grates, firepot, and drippan and runs of an inverter. Sits right on my tailgate perfectly. Also they are made in America


----------



## eddiememphis (Aug 29, 2019)

I have a GMG Davy Crockett. I bought it three months ago and have used it around twelve times. It is a great lil smoker, I haven't turned it up to 550° yet to use as a grill.

For tailgating it would be optimal since it runs on 12 volts. It comes with a 120/12 converter that the cord plugs into. It also has alligator clips for attaching directly to a battery.

I like the digital control instead of a knob. It is also WiFi connected so your phone or tablet can control and monitor the whole cook.

The lady that helped me at a local grill store said it is the best on the market for it's size. I pointed a the little Treager and said I was thinking about that and she said it's junk. The Pit Boss you mention has about a third larger cooking area. They look to be around the same price, low 300's.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Aug 30, 2019)

2nd on the Davy Crockett. I have one and take it camping with me.


----------



## BC Buck (Aug 30, 2019)

I stay away from any CC products.


----------



## Little-m (Aug 30, 2019)

We owned a Pit Boss Ranch Hand and found it to be a great unit.  I could get 5 hours of smoking out of it before refilling the pellet box.  We sold it because we ended getting a PB700 for a good price.  I actually kick myself for doing that actually.  I found the Ranch Hand to be a better unit overall.  The Ranch Hand kept temps a bit better and didn't flame out.  Built pretty good too.

https://pitboss-grills.com/Shop-Pit...rtable-ranch-hand-tailgater-wood-pellet-grill


----------



## mikeincalgary (Aug 31, 2019)

Like two others have mentioned, check out the Davy Crockett


----------



## jlud (Sep 1, 2019)

Would a Weber 26” work well for that?  Almost double the room you wanted and sounds like people set these up to grill and smoke in same cook sessions pretty easily.  Plus charcoal/wood chunk taste vs pellet and no battery needed.


----------

